# L160 and L147 pleco pictures



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

L160 
Scientific name : Pseudacanthicus spinosus 
Comman name : spiney monster, coffee and cream pleco










Like most of the Pseudacanthicus, it likes to hide. The body is grey color with random black dots all over. The picture really washes out the color on this fish. It looks like L264 sultan but with a lower body and lots, and lots of spines and hooks...

L147
scientific name : Peckoltia sp.










Max growth at 5.9". Very active and looks very close to L75.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice I love plecs hope to have a tank of just them 1 day Pat


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

cool. thanks for posting again charles. i always like these threads/your pics.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

very nice Plecos!


----------

